# Now then - This will get tongues wagging........



## Stevegtx (Apr 18, 2011)

Now then - This will get tongues wagging..... :twisted: ... 

If I go to a dealer with pound notes bulging from my wallet - What kind of deal can I cut? I assume that dealers are building in a margin for part exchanges or bargain hunters like me. (Car dealers do). 

I will be a first time buyer. 

Notwithstanding of course that the dealer has to make a profit. 

Steve


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Stevegtx said:


> Now then - This will get tongues wagging..... :twisted: ...
> 
> If I go to a dealer with pound notes bulging from my wallet - What kind of deal can I cut? I assume that dealers are building in a margin for part exchanges or bargain hunters like me. (Car dealers do).
> 
> ...


i don't know about deals, Steve, but there is a good chance you will be mistaken for a money launderer!

Happened to a friend of mine when he tried to pay cash after an injury at work pay-out.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cash*

Hi

From my experience as a cash buyer, the biggest discount came on the previous years model.

So for example, if I was buying a Burstner 747 now, and the dealer had a brand new 2011 spec model and a brand new 2010 spec model, I would expect loads of the 2010!

Russell


----------



## Stevegtx (Apr 18, 2011)

*Good point*

The pound note reference was a euphemism but I take your point.

The dealer will probably have to pay the bank to deposit cash anyway.

What I really mean is; an outright purchase with no px or finance.

The last time I tried to launder money I got it stuck in the machines filter :lol:

Happy days

Steve


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Good point*



Stevegtx said:


> .......The last time I tried to launder money I got it stuck in the machines filter :lol:
> 
> Happy days
> 
> Steve


 :lol:


----------



## Stevegtx (Apr 18, 2011)

*Thank You Rapide 561*

Thank You Rapide 561.

I noticed your call you motorhome "HMS Sheffield" my brother served on that ship many years ago.

Small world?

Steve


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Not sure if you will get a "deal" just because you have cash.

Dealers prefer to sell on credit if possible because they also then get a cut from the loan company aswell as the margin in selling the van in the first place.

I paid for mine last year with a debit card which is almost the same as cash, and I didn't get any better deal than if I had bought with a loan.

But you never know your luck, try it they can only say no.

Keith


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Keith is right I fear. The days when a fistful of lolly got you a good deal are long gone.

I don't know how much of a rake-off the dealers get from credit companies, but if it's only half or one per cent it is well worth their while to do the paperwork.

I think the real deal you get is in paying the price for the van, without having the credit company's interest added on.

Dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hmmmm interesting question! Our experience in being a 'cash' buyer was not great.

We had spotted a brand new never been used van of the model we liked on a 2007 plate. This was in 2009. Basically it had been unsold from 2007 and the model had then been updated and the 2009 ones built on the new X250 chassis. The price was virtually what it would have sold for when it was 'new' around 35K. We reckoned we could get a wee deal.

We had a look at it, a few minor faults but nothing that couldn't be fixed. Started to negotiate, said we were interested but the price would need to come down. Sales chappie ssaid whats your price? On the advice of Russell (Rapide 561) we started low at 25K. 

Chappie said we would need to come up so we said 26K. He went and spoke to the 'boss' and came back with a total refusal to negotiate!!!!!!! In case he thought we were tyre kickers we said we wanted to have van ready to go by next week and were cash purchasers. Back to the boss and still no negotiation at all and a year later that van was still there!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Van*

Gosh Carol that seems like yesterday! Proves I offer xxxx advice!!!!

Russell


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We paid for our first moho outright with no finance. The dealers appeared to be slightly pi$$ed off as they couldn't make any money from expensive credit.

Later when some warranty issues raised their ugly heads we were treated very badly, always wondered if that was the reason. Or maybe, Marquis always treat their punters like that :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I used to play a euphanism in the pit band.

Dave p


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I could not possibly make a comment about Marquis, never used them to purchase from.
However to get a good deal on a motorhome do not expect large discounts, however you should try to get extras fitted instead.this is inhouse for them so they have more leaway.

cabby


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

In some cases dealers would rather have a good P/X that an outright purchase as good used vans are always wanted.


Either way the biggest discount is not always the best buy. You need to factor in many other things that can make a difference in the long term.


Richard...


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Later when some warranty issues raised their ugly heads we were treated very badly, always wondered if that was the reason. Or maybe, Marquis always treat their punters like that :lol: :lol:


I can't say whether the treat all customers that way but my experience with them mirrors yours.


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't think you get any better deal with cash.

The dealer (as with cars) will always want you to buy using finance and the higher the interest rate at which he can sell the finance to you, the bigger the cut he gets from the finance company.

Mike


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Hmmmm interesting question! Our experience in being a 'cash' buyer was not great.
> 
> We had spotted a brand new never been used van of the model we liked on a 2007 plate. This was in 2009. Basically it had been unsold from 2007 and the model had then been updated and the 2009 ones built on the new X250 chassis. The price was virtually what it would have sold for when it was 'new' around 35K. We reckoned we could get a wee deal.
> 
> ...


Some dealers as above in Carols case, will take exception if you go in too low, the dealer has his pride and profit margin :wink:

I'm not saying Carols advice wasn't correct, I would have started a little higher yes, only by small amount basing this on the asking price, with Carols dealer I too would have been told to go away :wink:

Some dealers enjoy dealing (longest I have taken is 3 hours over a car, by the end I had a new best friend, I knew his life story and he mine, settled on a price we were both happy with) other dealers just believe there will be another punter around the corner and not bother, they lose more often than not with that attitude IMHO.

As for the question whether there are deals out there for cash buyers, of course there are, you may have to try a few dealers first or you may get lucky and the first is the one. Dealers won't turn away a cash buyer just because they make more on credit, they will make enough anyway and then there's the future servicing etc etc.

Your best bet for a deal as a cash buyer is a small company, not a large concern, get to speak with the owner if possible ... Good luck with the buying.

Rob


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Unfortunately Cash hasn't the power it used to have for discounts, Most dealers get commission from HP, along with the fact that it is illegal to accept more than £7000 in cash (Pound Notes) for anything.

I recently paid £42 k outright for a MH, They even offered me another lump sum off the price if I took some on HP.

No Way.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I think the only time a "cash" / unfinanced deal works is out of season. Bought my last van in early March had £35k on screen but they took my £30k offered, especially when I called to say I was sat outside another dealers ready to do a deal.
Like others say, they prefer a good quality part ex and any balance on finance..
Smaller dealers and private sales would be more influenced by a cash sale.


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

some friends of ours just brought a new van last week,
they actually walked away from one dealership because they would not budge on the price.
my own personal experience was i did get a discount, but only because i was at the nec and managed to play one dealer off against the other, i got them together and said im buying whos the cheapest and left it to them.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

From experience I was quite put out when I went to buy new as a cash buyer, the dealer would not discount by one penny and also told me I would have to wait 8 months for delivery................I walked away and luckily found the same model less than two years old fully loaded with extras on line a few days later and saved 20K :lol: dont be frightened to buy privately.
Chris


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm interesting question! Our experience in being a 'cash' buyer was not great.
> ...


Thing is Rob sweetie, we had done our research and knew that the price asked was a tad err on the verily high side. Also this was a two year old van on an old style chassis. Albeit it was an unused two year old van!!
We did go in low with a view to negotiating but they would not budge from the asking price regardless!!!! They said that was the trade price of the van and they were unwilling to go lower. Probably should have put that bit in me first postage but Gav only reminded me when I was telling him about this thread.
We took advice from the master in negotiation himself lol. 
But, I suppose they thought at first we were cheeky buggers which I suppose we possibly were.
Still we found an identical van with only 1500 miles on the clock for a good 10K cheaper so we were happy. 
I dunno though what works for one dealer might not work for another!!

Oh and where have you been Rob have missed you!!!! :blowkiss:


----------



## wunnell (May 20, 2011)

Zebedee said:


> I don't know how much of a rake-off the dealers get from credit companies, but if it's only half or one per cent it is well worth their while to do the paperwork.


IIRC, our saleperson said they get 7% from the finance company if they can get you to buy it on credit


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Carol,

firstly I admire and respect people who are willing to barter and barter hard but fair, as is my way, so good for you



carolgavin said:


> But, I suppose they thought at first we were cheeky buggers which I suppose we possibly were.


That was the point I was making, I wouldn't want people to get put off bartering just because they come across a dealer such as yours :wink:



carolgavin said:


> Still we found an identical van with only 1500 miles on the clock for a good 10K cheaper so we were happy.


Well that's brilliant, good for you not letting grumpy first dealer put off bartering :wink:



carolgavin said:


> I dunno though what works for one dealer might not work for another!!


As I highlighted not all dealers are like the first one you encountered 



carolgavin said:


> Oh and where have you been Rob have missed you!!!! :blowkiss:


Long story, been ill a while unable to type too much but I have been around watching you all :wink:  Thanks for the concern Carol 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Steve was right
The idle scenario for the dealer is someone with a van that’s been well looked after like most of us do so he can give you bottom book on your trade-in and top price on the new van of your choice and someone that needs finance.
So the first bite of the cherry he gets from the trade-in the second bite of the cheery from the sale of the new van and as Steve said a backhander from the finance company.
So the only good deal you’ll get with cash if you buy privately.
Of course this is only my opinion.
Regards
Ray


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The cash scenario is usually only a good way to purchase if the buyer/seller are trying to avoid tax, Vat or there's something a bit 'dodgy' about the vehicle and that shouldn't apply to a main MH dealer - although car dealers are in another league.

We built our last two houses and cash in hand always brought the price of materials and labour down from smaller suppliers and workers but not from the big boy suppliers. 

Use cheque or card and try and get a bit of interest by investing your cash - admitedly in this day and age it will only be a bit!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

KeithChesterfield said:


> The cash scenario is usually only a good way to purchase if the buyer/seller are trying to avoid tax, Vat or there's something a bit 'dodgy' about the vehicle and that shouldn't apply to a main MH dealer - !


I think in this instance we are all taking "cash" as in available funds and not in a great big paperbag..  ie cash funds available at bank and paid by transfer or on a debit card..
As mentioned before there is a limit that legit dealers can accept in physical cash and from what I read somewhere (maybe here on MHF) amounts above a certain amount do get notified to someone (tax man ??)..

It's been a good topic !!!!!!!!!!!!! CASH !!!!!!!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

'Actual' cash seldom makes any difference when car or m/h buying as they want to lock you into a finance package for the extra value....


Builders however - love cash - our £40K extension would have been £46L plus without 'the money from under the bed'


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you have the cash available, why on earth would you go to a dealership????

Take along someone with experience, do the HPI checks and get an AA report done. The umpteen thousand pounds you save will make it all worthwhile. There are plenty of good used vans out there (except possibly for the X250 vans).

ps: That is not a general dig at the X250 but there may be an underlying reason why the owner wants rid of it. :?


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

I went to look at used van last year priced up at £49K. 

The van was subsequently sold to a dealer who then put it on their forecourt for sale at £69K, roughly a 30% GP margin.

Just one example of how a dealership can operate their pricing policy!


----------

